# Full 1st Responder course in December 2005



## The Jesters (Apr 20, 2004)

I am planning on getting a class together to be held in December 2005. The dates and location are being finalized but right now it looks like it will be held at Regis College in Weston, MA. The dates will most likely be 2x per week for 2 weeks, ex. a Tues and Fri for 2 weeks. Please let me know if you are interested and I will keep you posted. Class will be $100 per person or $75 if 3 or more from same deaprtment.

thanks,


----------



## sgtboutell (Sep 18, 2005)

I am interested in this course please keep me updated. Thank you


----------



## The Jesters (Apr 20, 2004)

Sgt.

I will post here once the dates are all set and also send out PM's to all those who have inquired in the past and present.

thanks for your interest.



sgtboutell said:


> I am interested in this course please keep me updated. Thank you


----------



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

I am interested as well.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2005)

I am also interested, please keep me posted as well. Thanks


----------



## The Jesters (Apr 20, 2004)

Be advised this class is open to ALL.
No Law enforcement experience or sponsorship needed.
Class will be finalized before the end of the month.


----------



## sparksbj774 (Aug 7, 2003)

im am also interested, who do i contact?


----------



## The Jesters (Apr 20, 2004)

You can contact ME. I am the instructor. I will be posting the dates next week. I am just finalizing the classrooms.

thanks for the interest.


----------



## The Jesters (Apr 20, 2004)

CLASS dates are finalized.

FULL First Responder certification course to be held at Regis College, 235 Wellesley Street, Weston, MA 02193, all classes from 0700-1500. 

Tuesday, December 6th, 2005
Friday, December 9th, 2005
Tuesday, December 13th, 2005 and
Friday, December 16th 2005

ALL classes must be attended for certification, the course includes certification in AHA CPR at the Healthcare Provider Level and certification in First Responder. Both in accordance with standards set by the MA Municipal Police Training Committee. No police department affiliation is needed to attend. CPR includes a written and practical exam and first responder includes a written exam.

Cost is $100 per person or $75 if 3 or more are from the same department.

Day one can be attended for a CPR certification and cost is $30 per person or $25 if 3 or more are from the same Department.

Please send me the name, address, phone #, and department of all that are interested. I can be reached by e-mail at t_the_wizard(at sign)yahoo.com.

thank you,


----------



## fish4all (Mar 8, 2003)

Count me in. How do I make payment?



The Jesters said:


> I am planning on getting a class together to be held in December 2005. The dates and location are being finalized but right now it looks like it will be held at Regis College in Weston, MA. The dates will most likely be 2x per week for 2 weeks, ex. a Tues and Fri for 2 weeks. Please let me know if you are interested and I will keep you posted. Class will be $100 per person or $75 if 3 or more from same deaprtment.
> 
> thanks,


----------



## Nuclearaudio (Nov 3, 2005)

i am interested as well.


----------



## The Jesters (Apr 20, 2004)

Send me a PM with your name, address, department (if any) and phone number. Just show up the first day to the Regis College PD at 235 Wellesely St., Weston, MA College Hall. and you can make payment and fill out all needed paperwork. Please send me a PM with your info so I can start getting a roster together and make sure I have enough copies of all of the material for everyone.

thanks, I can also be e-mailed at t_the_wizard(at sign)yahoo.com

One date has beenc ahged due to a court hearing I have to attend dates are
Tuesday December 6
THURSDAY December 8
Tuesday December 13 and
Friday December 16

all classes must be attended for certification.

thanks,


----------



## The Jesters (Apr 20, 2004)

There are still seats available, dates for the class are
Dec 6, 8, 13 and 16 from 0700-1500 in Weston, MA at Regis College
cost is $100/person or $75 ea if 3 or more from same dept.
Please e-mail me your info to t_the_wizard(at sign)yahoo.com
or send me a PM.
There will be seats available the day of the class for walk-ins.

thanks


----------



## The Jesters (Apr 20, 2004)

CLASS starts Tomorrow December 6th



The Jesters said:


> There are still seats available, dates for the class are
> Dec 6, 8, 13 and 16 from 0700-1500 in Weston, MA at Regis College
> cost is $100/person or $75 ea if 3 or more from same dept.
> Please e-mail me your info to t_the_wizard(at sign)yahoo.com
> ...


----------



## SSPO#11 (Jan 11, 2003)

All of our dispatchers are going tomorrow...........After they complete this they are going to defensive tactics. #908 gets credit for that line.


----------

